# Im in a giving mood.....



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Because i made my first box purchase!!!!!!

here they are: ITSF Maduro Toro



















So when i opened my first box of cigars ( hey im excited, leave me alone :fu) i immediately felt the compelling need to give some away.

SO...

The first (3) gorillas to pm me with the phrase "I want free cigars" get one of these sticks along with two more of my current faves thus far in my cigar journey.

They might not be special to some of you gorillas so maybe keep this to newbies or FOG's who haven't tried ITSF, but i'll leave it up to you guys.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

"I want free cigars"


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Man that was fast

Here are the recipients

jpa0741
CEC_Tech
hugecanoli

pm me your addresses guys....they won't get mailed until next wed probably bc im going out of town til tues.

Enjoy!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ok umm...that was too fast so i deleted my pm's and........

the next (3) gorilla's to pm me with the above phrase get in on this too.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Very generous!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ok umm...that was too fast so i deleted my pm's and........
> 
> the next (3) gorilla's to *pm* me with the above phrase get in on this too.


.:tpd:


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

pm sent!


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

PM has been sent.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ok here's the final (3)

hurricane6
sepia5
Kimyounil


pm me your addy's and like i said above they wont ship till next wed.-ish


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Much appreciated!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ya hoo!! thank you!! very generous!!:tu


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much. Very cool of you.:tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Man, you have to be quick around here!!! Very generous of you jmc & I'm sure you (& lucky quick fingered gorillas) will enjoy those ITs :ss


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the generosity! Seems I'm never quick enough around here, but I got lucky this time!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

No PM but RG bump for having the CS spirit. WTG! :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> No PM but RG bump for having the CS spirit. WTG! :tu


Ditto! That was cool!:tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Dang I missed this for dinner. 
I would of rather had the cigars, don't get me started on my wifes cooking:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice purchase, Joel! My humi is literally full, and I had to make a new one out of an Opus box... you're a real generous BOTL, Joel!!!!!:tu:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice looking pick ups.

That is what being a Botl is all about ! 

Great job here.


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow....thanks bro!!!

Your generosity as well as the amount of giving from the other members of this site never seizes to amaze me.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

jpa0741- 0103 8555 7490 7998 5380

CEC_Tech- 0103 8555 7490 6949 9620

Sepia5- 0103 8555 7490 4852 8105

hurricane6- 0103 8555 7490 3804 2345

Kimyounil- 0103 8555 7490 5901 3867

hugecanoli- 0103 8555 7490 1707 0826


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the generosisty.
:tu


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for being such a great BOTL! Much appreciated.


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Another example of the great BOTL's in the jungle!

Thanks!!!


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Came home from work today, and had something that appeared to be a bomb at my doorstep. After further analysis, I came to the conclusion that it was the CS contest winnings from Joel.

Thank you so much for being such a solid BOTL! I attempted to bump your ring gauge, but I'm not sure if thats possible with my newb-status.

I appreciate it, and I cant wait to smoke them!!!! Thanks again :tu


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks again for the smokes. Mine came in late last week. Believe it or not, I've been wanting to try all three of these cigars, and I really appreciate the opportunity!


----------

